# Ammonia level 1.0 is this bad?



## Dis2cruise (Jan 4, 2011)

Ugh I bought a ammonia kit for my dd betta with no instructions:evil:
It came with a card telling me how many drops how long to let it set it says 
1.0 sooo is this good or bad, do I need to change a part of the water.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh heavens, change your water more often! What size is your tank?

I have a 2.5 gallon bowl and it gets daily 50% and I am still struggling to keep the ammonia under 0.25. You should get yours down as best as you can.

My 5 gallon filtered tank gets a 10% daily change and a 50% weekly, and my ammonia stays 0, which is the best to have it.


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes it is bad, my ammonia test kit says that anything above 0ppm can be harmful to fish.
At the very least it can be stressful to them which can compromise their immune system, at the most it will kill them.
Depending on the ammonia levels that could be in days or even minutes.
I can account for that, I didn't cycle my tank properly and my Neon Tetras died almost before they got out of the bag during the water acclimation process.
I would definately do daily 100% water changes with some nice conditioned water or bottled spring water, at least until that number goes down, and then keep a regular 50-100% every other day depending on tank size.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Anything between .25-.5 means a water change. Anything over .5 is BAD. There's many diseases that can pop up... bacterial infection, ammonia poisoning, pop eye, fin rot, etc.

Basically, do a 100% waterchange NOW. anything above 1.0 is toxic. As in dead fish. So here's a chart (I thought it up, so I might be wrong)

0-.25 good
.25-.5 waterchange (100% uncycled, 10-25% cycled) a bit too high and you'll get slightly lethargic Bettas
.5-1 Doing bad. 100% (Or 50% for cycled tank) waterchange.
1-2 Very bad. The water is turning toxic, and there's a risk of disease.
2-3 Terrible. Deadly. Diseases, too.
4+ You're fish is dead. within 24 hours....


----------



## Dis2cruise (Jan 4, 2011)

Omg thank you so much I will change the water for this little guy right now! Btw.. The tank is a 1.5 gallon with a filter and heater.


----------

